# NAB Attacks XM's WCS Wireless Deal



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The National Association of Broadcasters kept the pressure on 
XM Satellite Radio's proposed acquisition of WCS Wireless, 
telling the Federal Communications Commission that any 
approval of the deal should have conditions.

Broadcasters, in their ongoing fight with satellite radio, 
have asked regulators to curtail - and even prohibit - the 
services from delivering localized content. The NAB letter, 
signed by President and CEO David Rehr and sent to FCC 
Chairman Kevin Martin, argued for the same content scrutiny 
when it comes to commission review of the WCS deal.

Rehr's letter stated that XM hasn't demonstrated its use of 
WCS spectrum will be in the public interest. Further, the 
letter said, "The commission authorized (satellite radio) in
1997 with the express understanding that it was a national 
service, and promised to take any necessary action to 
safeguard the important service that terrestrial radio 
provides."

NAB said at a minimum the FCC should impose conditions that
would prevent XM from using its spectrum, as well as WCS 
spectrum, "to locally originate programming, to provide local
service, or to engage in terrestrial broadcasting."

As of press time, XM had no comment on the NAB petition.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

